# Hawaiian dwarf golden moray eel



## Alowe (May 24, 2015)

I had to. I hate snakes and eels are pretty much snakes.. Never thought I'd get one in the tank until i saw this little blue eyed babe. Had to do it with the 25% off and the credit I had at big als in Vaughan. Will post more tank pictures once he settles in the tank and is out and about more. Have 0 experience with eels and this guy is in my sps system. Any tips or advice is much appreciated. Had an open top tank so right after I got him in I secured the top of the tank with screen and Velcro. Not crazy about how it has effected my light penetration so if someone has a lead on some different screening that he can't fit through but allows more light in, let me know. Otherwise its coming off if sps growth is effected and ill take my chances with a dried up eel.


----------



## Alowe (May 24, 2015)




----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I think Noah was doing a group buy for some dry goods. I know they had 1/4" UV mesh meant for reefing for sure!!

Congrats on the purchase, but I'm not sure if they eat smaller fish...
I know a guy who had one but somehow the teeth were missing so he had to hand feed him store bought shrimp everyday.

Good luck though!! this is awesome


----------



## Alowe (May 24, 2015)

No small enough fish in my tank for him to gobble. Maybe a few hermits but Meh. Hope he does well! If Noah could jump on here so I can get more about the group buy, that would be great!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-s...th-UV-Stabilizer-for-Aquarium-Screen-Top.html


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Alowe said:


> No small enough fish in my tank for him to gobble. Maybe a few hermits but Meh. Hope he does well! If Noah could jump on here so I can get more about the group buy, that would be great!


That's me... Twobytwo (how did the animals get on the ark?)

I made two of these lids with the screen that Dave linked to (my tank has a frame with a divider in the middle). It was pretty easy but someone in another thread mentioned its hard to find the window frame in a colour other than white or brown which isn't super attractive. If I were to do it again, I think a frame made out of a few 1" wide strips of acrylic would look nice. The other thing is the rubber spline was a pain in the ass to get in with that screen. I siliconed the screen in the corners for extra strength but after a year the netting is sagging a little. Next time I'll probably just silicone it all around instead of using a spline. but either way, it was a very economical solution.

What are the dimensions of the lid(s) you need? I may have some letting left over. Also, I think it's very similar to the netting they us to secure pallets of bricks that are delivered to places like home depot.

And then you can find pre-made glass lids at some fish stores. Or they can order one for the size you need. Or a glass shop - fish stores sell stick-on handles to lift them.

Oh, and keep in mind if you need any openings for wires, hoses, etc.

BTW nice score on the eel... I really want one myself!


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

Looks more or less full grown...very cool animal...only thing keeping me from getting any sort of eel is thier reclusivness...


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

So thats where it went..  I seriously thought about it but i have too many eels as it is, and didnt want this one ending up as lunch...

How's it doing so far?

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DC using Tapatalk


----------



## Alowe (May 24, 2015)

Its doing well so far! Isn't eating mysis that float by him when I feed the tank so will need to look at other options to get him to feed. Any tips? He's got a burrow and seems very happy in a few different spots he's found that my pistol dug out. Really wish he'd come out more but maybe eith time. And also not stoked about having a cover on the tank


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

Try chopped up tilapia, squid rings, shrimp, etc... anything meaty basically. Make sure its not chopped too small, I noticed my eels ignore anything that doesnt seem worth the effort.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DC using Tapatalk


----------



## Alowe (May 24, 2015)

appak said:


> Try chopped up tilapia, squid rings, shrimp, etc... anything meaty basically. Make sure its not chopped too small, I noticed my eels ignore anything that doesnt seem worth the effort.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DC using Tapatalk


table shrimp is ok for them?


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

Alowe said:


> table shrimp is ok for them?


Yeah, i just use whatever happens to be on sale and is raw.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DC using Tapatalk


----------



## Alowe (May 24, 2015)

appak said:


> Yeah, i just use whatever happens to be on sale and is raw.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DC using Tapatalk


He inhaled a few chunks of raw shrimp last night which made me smile. also threw in some live ghost shrimp but they got eaten by my wrasse and borbonius before the eel had a chance!


----------

